# Single shots



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Does anyone here enjoy a good single shot rifle or handgun as much as I do?


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Man I have a H&R Ultra Varmint with the 204 barrel, a 308 barrel, and soon I will have a 444 marlin or 45/70 barrel for it. I think that single shot guns are so much fun and they (in my opinion) teach you to be a better shot. If you can shoot a 1" group with one you where you have to reposition everytime you should definitly be able to do better with a Decent bolt or semi-auto (that is my opinion). So with that said Yes I love a decent single shot rifle but I also will not buy into all the hipe on the Thompson Center rifles (to expensive for my blood for a single shot).


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

I bought an H&R single shot .223 for my son. Now I shoot it about as much as my Savage .223. It is a great shooting gun.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I've had a contender for about 17yrs now (back when they wern't so expensive). I started witha .357rem Maximum I still have it as it is a good shooter, I have a few other barrels 1 in 7-30 waters that I have killed a few coyotes with through the years, a .44Mag, and a .375JDJ that is a hand cannon that I have dropped 2 elk with 1 at about 30yds. the other at 125yds. DRT. My other single shot is a Ruger#1 KBBV in .204ruger. I actually prefer the challenge of the single shots especially when there is a second coyote coming in.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I'm loving my T/C Encore Pro Hunter in black / stainless. Great rifle, great price. Picked mine up from a friend Marty Ebbinghaus from www.TC4.me He's very reasonably priced.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

My father started me out with a single shot shotgun so I would make each shot count. Even today I make each shot count no matter what the rifle, bow,or hand gun I am using some people thing I an not making each shot count but I am and this is for over 50 years.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

First shot gun was a single shot Worthington Challenger 410 full choke. First 22 was J.Stevens Arms which was patented Apr. 22nd 1913. I still have both and they are still fully functional. My dad always said when you have one shot you make it count.I have had many guns pass through my hands over the years but these will remain with me and the memories that go with them till my grand kids get bigger. The first gun they will recieve is a Sheridan 20 cal pump pellet gun that uses lead washers for the compression chamber that I have had over 30 yrs. . Now it makes since why it said (Do Not OIL). I got lucky several years back and found some on Ebay. Gun should be good for years to come.I bought a T/C Encore 50cal S/S Muzzleloader a couple years back at Dicks for 350.00 on clearance.Sweet Gun. So I guess my answer would be yes . I feel they do make you a better shot and I still love to shoot that 22.


----------



## Cur Dog (Feb 15, 2010)

My Dad started me out on a single shot 22. I hunted with it till i was 9 years old and it made me a better shot. There is no way of knowing how many shells I shot through it. He had me target practice'n every weekend. I still like single shot rifle and have one Know. I like the TC Encore's. Been thinking about a Sharp in 45-90 or 45-120.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a H&R 243 and I like the gun but I'm not real happy with it yet. I can't get it to groupe real well. I've only had it a couple monts and I apparently haven't found the right bullet for it yet. I know H&R makes great guns so I know its only a matter of time till I find the right bullet. So far I've used the remington corelock 100hrains. Any suggestions to help make it more accturate?


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Single shots great guns--my nef 243 is a good shooter--but the t/c encore and contender are hard to beat--once you get a frame you'll start to accumulate many different barrels both factory and custom--------------what fun---one's good,two's better , three's best--------my coyote encore barrel, van horn --225 winchester custom with many back-up's---contender yote killer barrels---t/c shop's 256 win mag--17 rem-- just to mention a few. And you can customize them in so many ways--and there deadly accurate


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have a Ruger #3 that the barrel was bored out to 6.5 mm and chambered to 260 Rem. and shortened to 18". I use it for hunting about anything up here and has done me well. It shoots good even with a two piece stock.


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

coyotehunter243 said:


> I have a H&R 243 and I like the gun but I'm not real happy with it yet. I can't get it to groupe real well. I've only had it a couple monts and I apparently haven't found the right bullet for it yet. I know H&R makes great guns so I know its only a matter of time till I find the right bullet. So far I've used the remington corelock 100hrains. Any suggestions to help make it more accturate?


Try Winchester ammo. My H&R shoots Winchester Supremes really well. Hornady also shoots good in the gun.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

got a tc encore prohunter pistol .223 as gift from my brother before he left for iraq last year. love the way it shoots have not took it hunting still practicing at the range with it .


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice! What a great gift. Give your brother our thanks for his service.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I will. he's die hard predator hunter too, when he's in the states.


----------



## yotesniper (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a handi in .223 I love it as much as my ar and my savage fp model 10. It shoots a ragged hole with 55 gr noz bt @ 100 yds..........sub moa???? out of a cheap single shot.... I dont have anything bad to say about it. I did a trigger job on it and accurized the fore grip.( you know the ole oil ring float job) the dang thing shoots lights out. I would recomend handi to anyone. The guys laughed at me when I set down the ar and brought the handi out.....they soon shut up when I started sending rounds down range hiting my mark ( a 8 inch sq steel swinger) @ over 500 yds consitantly. nothing like the sound of boom.......p-ding


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My BIL has a handi in .223 same deal he shoots it real well.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

Ok thanks a lot I will defently try them. I use hornaday in my 7mm and there are great!


----------



## predator_hunter (Feb 7, 2010)

hornady shoots great out of any gun.They are for sure great shells.I like winchester alot to I shoot alot of winchester ammo out of my Ruger P-90 and my savage model 25 .223..I would't waste my time or money on remington shells.This is just my opinion but i think they are some of the dirtiest shells on the market.If you watch someone else shoot them you can actually see the gunpowder poof out of the barrel and around the gun.i would defently try out 100g winchester.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I agree I love hornday shells. I hate remington centerfire shells, that's all I cab find around here. Bass pro is normally sold out of good 243 shells so I had to seyle for the corlocks. I need to call hornday and order their 58 grain for 243. The corlocks are horruble on deer my dad shot a deer at 75 yrds with his 3006 and it didn't even exit and he hit the deer pefrct and we had to look for 300yrds befor we found it. The bullet had just exploded and didn't even touch the other side of the rib cage so it bled very liyle. My family ended up switching to hornday and once n a whible use federal. I have to get new shells and I think my groups will improve.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't think you want to use the 58gr. Hornady on deer as it is a varmint bullet and will expand too rapidly on deer size game. they should be used for varmint and predators only. I hope I didn't misread your intentions.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I plan on using my 243 for predators only. For deer I have my 7mm and my 300 ultra mag. I agree that would be way to light for deer.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

lol yeah it is. I'm going for the big bucks that rome here in missouri and the areas I hunt 3 and 400 yard shots are common so I want that extra know down power. in my 7mm I use 139 grain hornday heavy mags in the interbond. and the 300 ultra mag I use 180 grain nosler acc-bond. both have tons of energy and are very flat shooting. they are both great guns. they are both remington 700s BDL.


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm sure the 180 is heavyer than needed but they are working great for me. Great exit holes and no bullets fragments but leaves a fist size hole. The 300 ultra and my 7mm have almost the same ballstic droo at 500 when using the 180s. So far I've very please with both bullets


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I grew up shooting a single shot remington bolt action, it was my grandpas. I have tried to find something like that now and it just dosent exist. I have wanted an enocre for a long time now , i think hands down they are one of the most attractive looking guns. Yesterday a buddy was telling me about the rossi single shot combos. I looked them up they come with three different barrels and different caliber combos for a reasonable price. I am not familiar with rossi but i think taurus bought them out. Do any of you own a rossi


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I used to have a rossi 223 and they are good guns.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Youngdon i have a 12 " bull barrel 375 win for my contender--i call her my hog leg for fun---darn accurate------if you get the chance to pick up a 256 win mag. I'd bet you'd like it. I have a 10" oct and t/c custom 24" barrel. Fun shoot'en 60gr hornday f/n i might try that 357 max looks good--------and wvcoyote also thank your brother for me , being a brave and patriotic american----semper fi


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

here's range report on my tc encore pro hunter pistol. 
swampbuck10pt, I will send him the message.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Looks like you dialed it right in there. Are you shooting it scoped?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> here's range report on my tc encore pro hunter pistol.
> swampbuck10pt, I will send him the message.


Got any pics of that pistol, WVCOYOTE? I may have missed it, but what caliber are you shooting, and I'll ditto youngdon's question about the optics.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Got any pics of that pistol, WVCOYOTE? I may have missed it, but what caliber are you shooting, and I'll ditto youngdon's question about the optics.


Scratch the caliber question. Went back to the first page and saw 223. Ad me to swampbuck10pt with thanking your brother for serving. VERY grateful for his sacrifice.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

yep, has a scope mounted on it,eyes ain't what they use to be. 2x7x32 ncstar ill. reticle.
shooting 55gr serria soft points
ebbs & swampbuck10pt sent e-mail he said thank all of you.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Nice setup brother! Never tried the NCStar scopes. I assume they'd be considered more of a budget scope but I've heard good things. What's your take on them?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Nice setup brother! Never tried the NCStar scopes. I assume they'd be considered more of a budget scope but I've heard good things. What's your take on them?


it seems to be a really good scope , clear threw all the power setting , and adjustments are solid with felt click along with sound. do not what it cost came with the pistol.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Very cool. How light is your trigger pull and is the recoil really mild?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sweet encore wvcoyote. I absolutely love the look of contenders and encores. I don't know about your trigger but the pull on my contender is pretty light with no creep and just a tad of over travel. Recoil on that gun in what looks to be a 14" barrel should be very manageable. Less than a 44 mag I'll bet.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thank you youngdon & ebbs. Your description of the trigger was right on, I have no complaints on it. Recoil is very manageble,I would say about like shooting a 9mm if it recoils even that much.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The barrels on the encore's and contenders are fairly heavy and tame recoil fairly well.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

you're right about the heaviness taming the recoil. I would say the 375 you have has a pretty good recoil to it , even with the barrel being fairly heavy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That it does, it is a pretty awesome round coming out of that small of a gun though, It'll push a 300gr bullet about 1800fps with a 14" .


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Reason I asked youngdon, was later I am going to buy another barrel for my encore. What would you recommend?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Rifle, pistol? what use would you want to put it to?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

encore pistol, hunt deer and black bear.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> Reason I asked youngdon, was later I am going to buy another barrel for my encore. What would you recommend?


What about some of the JDJ rounds? I've heard those are AWESOME for Encore pistols? I'm thinking like a 375 JDJ or a 38-06 JDJ. Also, have you ever seen this site? SSK Industries They do awesome stuff with the hand cannon platform!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks ebbs, look into it.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

SSK Ind. does good work the .375 I own is a sweet shooter a beast for sure but a shooter just the same. It'll sure wake you up, but it'll put what you shoot at to sleep. JD's literature from a few years ago said that with a Hornady 300gr FMJ he got 5 feet of penetration on an animal in Africa. If by chance you do buy one by all means be prepared to put a good scope on it. JD told me that he used a 14" .375 for scope testing for a gov't contract. I put a Leupold 4x on mine and have had no trouble with it after several hundred rounds. I also recommend his T'SOB mounts with three rings at least. The brass is just a .444 Marlin run through the standard .375 dies, it necks them down slicker than snot.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I always liked the TC's and the idea of multiple barrels. Probably never happen though, I have rifles in the safe I have not shot in years so unless I was to cull a little bit, I am afraid the wife would have me neutered!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

bar-d said:


> I always liked the TC's and the idea of multiple barrels. Probably never happen though, I have rifles in the safe I have not shot in years so unless I was to cull a little bit, I am afraid the wife would have me neutered!


Sounds paintful... that culling part I mean.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Sounds paintful... that culling part I mean.


Yeah, that too!


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks, youngdon for all the intell. ,that caliber is very interesting. but I when buy another barrel more than likely get a 7mm-08, or a caliber that shoots a 308 bullet.But that is ways down the road.But who knows might just buy the .375.
Here's a company I deal with when I order ar parts ( pk firearms online store), they are reasonably priced,and good people to deal with.

jr


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

FWIW I've HEARD (emphasis on heard) GREAT things about the 7mm-08 out of an Encore pistol package.


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

me too, already know what kind of bullet to,139 gr interbound.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

wvcoyote said:


> me too, already know what kind of bullet to,139 gr interbound.


That's the stuff man! I shoot both a 162 A-Max Interlock out of my rifle, has a Ballistic Coefficient of .515!!!! I also have the 139 too. Good for a little flatter shooting and still has a .468 BC. Looking forward to see what comes of your new setup with that. Have you thought about optics for that barrel yet?


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

probaly go with burris or leupold, that project is farther down the road just doing some research


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

I see my 6th education is showing in my spelling, hahahaha


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the one on the left is my HR handi and man do i love it. its a 204 and has a great 6x20 power scope almost as long as the gun lol but it shoots minute of prairie dog to 500 yards


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the introduction my friend, but what about the others there? I think they need an introduction as well!


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

the shotty is a mossy 835 and the ar is a custom built by me the lower is a DPMS and the upper is a 20 in HBAR flattop made by olympic arms 
it shoots sub moa and its not even free floated lol


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Hey CO204yoter, welcome to the forum, nice guns. Do you reload for your .204? I have one also and really like its performance especially on prairie dogs. Where abouts in CO are you located ? I have heard great thing about the Oly arms uppers everyone I have talked to has said they shoot bug holes.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i am in the springs, i do reload and have a pet load and that oly upper shoots sub moa all day long


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

My daughter and husband and grandkids live up in GreenMountain Falls. I was looking at the Oly upper for my long running AR build but was hoping the price might drop after the rush died down a little, probably in .223 though.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

my oly upper is 223 and only cost me 399 in jan


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I was fixated on the .204 handi ,but that is a good buy.


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 2 tc's and also a H&R. My H&R is in .223 and brother it will shoot! I reload using Varget powder and Hornady VMax bullets. Been a while so I dont remember exact load and Im too lazy to go look, but it will do three rounds you can cover with a dime at 100yds! I love it.


----------



## indianadog hunter (Mar 1, 2010)

try hornady vmax about 75-85 gr they shot like a dream in my .243


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What powder do you use Indy?


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I still and allways well like pulling out my old single shot 22 and shotgun but as much as part of me would like to I prob wont buy any more. I looked into buying one of the H&R or NEF single shots for shooting coyotes but for the same price or actually a little cheeper I got a savage edge 22-250. I may not need to use the extra shots I get with my bolt everytime but everytime I call in or jump up more than one coyote I well be happy I have it. With my old single shot shotgun I really like to shoot it but when im bird hunting its not all that often only one bird kicks up or fly's over and well I like to have more than one shot. So yes I do enjoy a good single shot but as far as hunting with them no they are not my first choice.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Ebbs father is going to help me build up my TC encore with at least a .243 and we are trying to figure out another cal for a hot and heavy load. We can not build up a 300 ultra mag so...seeing what could be next.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I think you can do a 300 WM on an encore frame. It'll kick like a mule though I bet.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Not sure what a 300 wm is ?

Weatherby Mag ?

That may just work ! I would like to see something that can push a 180 grains over 4000 fps.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

300 Winchester Magnum


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Bard...tell me about them


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey Bard...tell me about them


Give this article a look see OAC.

http://www.chuckhawks.com/300Win_Mag.htm


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Bard....I found that and other information usefull.

Thanks


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Not sure what a 300 wm is ?
> 
> Weatherby Mag ?
> 
> That may just work ! I would like to see something that can push a 180 grains over 4000 fps.


 I like the 165spbt in my 300 as well as my 30-06, if you want something to go over 4000fps you'll have to get into blasting cord!!!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

My mistake....over 3000 fps.

How flat does your 165 shoot out of your 300 and 30-06 ? are they about the same ?

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> My mistake....over 3000 fps.
> 
> How flat does your 165 shoot out of your 300 and 30-06 ? are they about the same ?
> 
> Thanks for the info guys.


If I remember right you gain about an inch but I'd have to check the book, use to shoot the heavier bullets years ago, the 185's in the 06, more for brushier areas.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah I also use 220 grain corelock in my 30-06 for closer range. Just have to make sure I am hitting them in the chest. No shoulder shots !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Why not the shoulder?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, my thoughts are this. shooting a deer at about 120 yards or soo with a 220 grain 30-06 will most likely ruion both shoulders to the point or little meat saved. I have seen deer shoot with lesser bullets 180 g and it leaves a huge exit, a 220 g well...larger yet.

Through the chest well taking out lungs and or heart DOA without meat loss.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just wondered what your thinking was, I would opt for a 150gr on deer from an '06. Save your 220's for moose and bear.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes I agree and you are correct...however there is an area I am hunting in Michigan that is quite heavy in cover. So I am thinking of using my 220 grain bullets, however will bullet weight determine:hunter4:







how well it may or not blast through brush ?

Good topic for another thread.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well, my thoughts are this. shooting a deer at about 120 yards or soo with a 220 grain 30-06 will most likely ruion both shoulders to the point or little meat saved. I have seen deer shoot with lesser bullets 180 g and it leaves a huge exit, a 220 g well...larger yet.
> 
> Through the chest well taking out lungs and or heart DOA without meat loss.


 120 yds. neck shot, the only deer I've shot in the shoulder ever is the one hanging on the wall and I chased him around for 6 weeks and it was the last day of the season. the heaviest bullet I would use in the 06 is 185gr. and that was many years ago, only use 165"s or 150's if I'm stuck for bullets.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

On a call said:


> Yes I agree and you are correct...however there is an area I am hunting in Michigan that is quite heavy in cover. So I am thinking of using my 220 grain bullets, however will bullet weight determine:hunter4:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking of another thread. A couple years ago I read a book called The Deer Hunter's Guide by a guy named Francis Sell. Genius ballistics thoughts about shooting through brush, the weight of bullets and velocities you need. In it he actually tests accuracy shooting through limbs and brush and which loads and velocities do best and are not deflected by such.

His finding were that regardless of the caliber, and even whether or not the bullet tip was round or pointed, as long as the velocity was 2600 fps or slower, deflection from a limb or twig would not alter the flight path of the bullet. VERY cool findings. Guy is a total genius. Uses lots of older mainstream and surplus cartridges as it was written in 1964. Just for the sake of conversation, his favorite was the 6.5x55 Swede. Also one of my favorites







Great ballistic coefficient and the 6mm bullets are long and skinny so they have great sectional density and penetration.

The book was written from the perspective of a hunter from the pacific northwest (Oregon) semi-mountainous heavily wooded terrain. Exiting at parts, and boring at parts, but the guy did his homework.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thank you Ebbs !

I will look into seeking more info. This would make a great topic.

If you have the book perhaps you would like to open the topic and give more referances and information.

Blessings to you and those around you


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks ebbs, back then was when I started hunting, some of the old timers used the 30-30 quite often followed by the 45-70 if they were horse hunting, the 303's were quite common and did hear of the 6.5x55 as a bush gun, up here as the logging opened up the back country with all the clear cutting going on guys started leaning to-wards the magnums-- the 7mm being the most common one around and then it went up from there. Back in the 70's we hiked into an area and shot a monster bull, while skinning it I found a 7mm bullet just under the hide at the back of the rib cage and we figured it was a deflected shot as the bullet was just about intact.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

I'll see if I can dig it out when I've got time, Brian. LOL, which could be NEVER!

This thought also proves that depending on circumstances and even with modern tech and propellants, faster isn't always better.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I am not all that fast...... so....does that make me better ?

Hassell, was that bullet a fresh wound or a new one. His miss was your gain.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Well I am not all that fast...... so....does that make me better ?
> 
> Hassell, was that bullet a fresh wound or a new one. His miss was your gain.


 No it was old, all healed over, the season before maybe.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Interesting, I have heard of broadheads and bullets found in deer. Same thing, healed over. It amazes me how well animals heal.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

A couple years ago in central michigan I killed a buck who had 2 20 gauge shotgun slugs in him. Apparently was the same season cuz they were all pussed over, one in the neck and one in the back. My buddy with me killed 2 and one had an arrow hole and the other another shotgun slug in it. They were totally fine, but the green stuff around the wound smelled like death!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I find that interesting Ebbs. *[Excuse my language.... I have a limited vocabulary]* and you ate it ? Did they look as if they were healing ? Those deer must have been in a war zone ! I have a friend who told me about a deer he shot that had a broadhead buried into its skull. It had healed and must have been from the year or more prior.

My son felt very bad. Last year he shot a doe with the cross bow and I think he must have hit it high maybe in the back above the spine ? I was in the tree with him as he shoot it. I thought 15 yards dead deer. Well it ran off left a light blood trail which we waited 4 hours to take off onto. After 400 yards or so it had bedded down when we got closer it jumped up and took off leaving no more blood. Shoot clean broadhead and shafts I am guessing it would recover. He still felt bad untill I told him how tough wild life can be...and that we too are tuffer than we seem.


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

We cut out around the infected area. Of all the deer I've ever taken it was among the tastiest too.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...you know the drill hang em for days till begin to decay...then pack em in the freezer. Well you did not have to wait...yours did it on the hoof ha ha


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ebbs said:


> We cut out around the infected area. Of all the deer I've ever taken it was among the tastiest too.


The fermentation process had already begun through out the blood stream hence you got a jump on the aging.

Many years ago an elderly European fellow told me they would put the deer under the porch until there was a very fine fuzz on the outside of the meat and then it was ready to be cut up, they would wipe it down with vinegar and water, Well I tried it only once and have to admit it was a very tender and tasty deer.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hassell...

I think you are lucky to be here !!!!!!

But then...perhaps there really is somthing to the aging of meat. Scares me though !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

There is definitly something to the aging of meat, but it needs to be done at a temperature that will keep it from turning. I should have my wife post up how they did it at the roadhouse chain she worked for. They cut and aged their meat on site and had some of the tenderest steaks I've ever had. As far as storing it under the porch, I don't recommend it however the vinegar will disinfect it. You can actually use white vinegar to disinfect most anything and it is environmentally friendly to boot.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

youngdon said:


> There is definitly something to the aging of meat, but it needs to be done at a temperature that will keep it from turning. I should have my wife post up how they did it at the roadhouse chain she worked for. They cut and aged their meat on site and had some of the tenderest steaks I've ever had. As far as storing it under the porch, I don't recommend it however the vinegar will disinfect it. You can actually use white vinegar to disinfect most anything and it is environmentally friendly to boot.


 This was like 40yrs. ago, a friend that worked in a process plant many years ago also told me where and how they aged the meat for all the high end steak houses.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Gosh....







,,,,,I am really dumb some times and now you are going to say the same.....all this time I drove by all those road kill deer that laid there for weeks.......







...................

I would actually like to know how to do it ! However I like my life also. Don, ask your wife !


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Fuzzy meat? Ugh! What is this thread about anyway?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Right on bar-d, one thing leads to another, am guilty- banished to the cabin.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Right on bar-d, one thing leads to another, am guilty- banished to the cabin.


Just leave the fuzzy meat under the porch Rick.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Under the porch....no wonder there are fly's on the screens !


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

I used to use a Remington 300 ultra mag w/ 150 grain bullets. Man, they do some damage. The first deer I got with it I never found a hole in it, (probably died from the sound of the bullet passing by) and the second deer it took her whole back end off at the waist. that's when i sold it and downsized to a 30-06.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

singlesix said:


> I grew up shooting a single shot remington bolt action, it was my grandpas. I have tried to find something like that now and it just dosent exist. I have wanted an enocre for a long time now , i think hands down they are one of the most attractive looking guns. Yesterday a buddy was telling me about the rossi single shot combos. I looked them up they come with three different barrels and different caliber combos for a reasonable price. I am not familiar with rossi but i think taurus bought them out. Do any of you own a rossi


I use a Rossi 22-250. the gun shoots extremely well. it has the bull barrel on it and it is also easier to carry through the woods due to it being a relatively short gun. it is not the youth model. i shoot remington 50 gr. jacketed hollow points and they pattern well out to 230 yards


----------

